# Artest



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

never mind...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

lol... i thought we were signing the schmuck...

p.s. i am typing this on my nintendo wii... :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Man everybody has domestic problems. I'd love Ron over here and you would too.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Man everybody has domestic problems. I'd love Ron over here and you would too.


nope, not at all. keep him away from Dallas


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Man everybody has domestic problems. I'd love Ron over here and you would too.


we talk so much about chemistry with the potential signing of each player... you think ron ron would fit right in here?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Trouble only starts with players when they're loing. He won't lose here. No troubles.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Trouble only starts with players when they're loing. He won't lose here. No troubles.


so.... he would be taking playing time from..........?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Whoever we traded for him, but that would never happen so whatever.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Trouble only starts with players when they're loing. He won't lose here. No troubles.


Trouble can also start if you're winning to much, some players might get jealous at the attention others draw.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ron Artest isn't jealous or anyone, he's too crazy to be thinking about jealousy. Anyway, his problems have never been that type of thing. As this latest incident has shown, his problem is controlling his impulses and his anger, something I've seen Dirk have trouble with too, though not as much. Yes, Artest has a temper, but he's worth it IMO.


----------

